# Minecraft for GameBoy Advance



## Stealphie (Jul 10, 2020)

Uploading...
You can see footage here:


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jul 10, 2020)

Next time try to move the frame with the console screen or at least do not move the console.


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 10, 2020)

stranno said:


> Next time try to move the frame with the console screen or at least do not move the console.


... This isn't my video.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jul 10, 2020)

Stealphie said:


> ... This isn't my video.


Well, it's pretty obvious a video of the game pasted into another video. He didn't even distorted the thing. Not to mention the story and the "technical details"


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Jul 10, 2020)

Nancee?
Is this you?
Oh, wait, is just Stealphie on the EOF...


----------



## Stealphie (Jul 10, 2020)

JuanMena said:


> Nancee?
> Is this you?
> Oh, wait, is just Stealphie on the EOF...


*NancyDS comes back from the grave*
Can i redirect the PS4 updates to it? Can it run PS3 games?


----------



## Veho (Jul 10, 2020)

Fakers will say it's hate.


----------

